# Tap vs. RO



## mahnamahna1234 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm well aware that when the water evaporates, you ned to refill with reverse osmosis water. However, I am out of water and will have a difficult time getting more, which is located far from my home. Can I use tap water to refill for the only time, so I have some time to get more RO water?:fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

mahnamahna1234 said:


> I'm well aware that when the water evaporates, you ned to refill with reverse osmosis water. However, I am out of water and will have a difficult time getting more, which is located far from my home. Can I use tap water to refill for the only time, so I have some time to get more RO water?:fish9:


Sure you can, just make sure its to same temp as tank water. Be prepared to fight algae as most tap water has all kinds of phosphates and other crap in it. It won't hurt the fish though.


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

Be careful with the chlorine in the tap water too...use dechlorinator if you have it


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Itall depends on the quality. Personally I am a water treatment plant operator and supervisor by profession with 37+ years experience and I would never again use tap water. Yes, it is safe to drink but even low levels of phosphates, silicates and others can be devastating in a reef system. Its all about stability and tap water changes according to the sources, blends, treatment techniques, operator on shift, distribution system leaks beyond your control etc.

Keep RO/DI on hand at all times of buy a unit yourself, they are only $120 on sale and could make you life a bunch easier.

MAXPURE MPDI SYSTEM


----------

